

The New iPad To Launch In South Korea And 11 Other Countries This Week - rafikech
http://techcrunch.com/2012/04/16/the-new-ipad-to-launch-in-south-korea-and-11-other-countries-this-week/

======
ramabk
The gulf in sales will frustrate Samsung, which has always taken pride in
performing well in homeland. Indeed, the company is so sensitive to the Korean
market that it reneged on plans to fight the launch of the iPhone 4S there.

~~~
rafikech
Very Good Point ramabk!!!

